# How long does it take to be given an appointment to see an Endocrinologist after your doctor said they will refer you? England (UK)



## Becky30 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Hi.

I was told by my doctor on the 21st of August about my progesterone levels and that thyroid levels were borderline. He said to leave it to him and he would refer me to an Endocrinologist. I was wondering how long that usually takes to get given an appointment? I'm in England (UK).

Thanks

Becky*


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky30 said:


> *Hi.
> 
> I was told by my doctor on the 21st of August about my progesterone levels and that thyroid levels were borderline. He said to leave it to him and he would refer me to an Endocrinologist. I was wondering how long that usually takes to get given an appointment? I'm in England (UK).
> 
> ...


Hi Becky


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Becky

I think it depends on the severity of your thyroid problem, as yours is borderline abnormal its unlikely it will be an urgent referral, I suspect it will be more like the standard 18 weeks (I think) saying that after covid it could be longer. Hopefully you will receive a letter soon and you can get the ball rolling.

Good luck


----------

